# Neumann TLM 103



## stigc56 (Apr 14, 2018)

Hi
I have 2 TLM 103 for recording my grand piano. Today I was going to record some piano and then I suddenly realized that there was distortion on the recordings when I play forte. The interface is a Apollo, and there is NO sign of overload during recording.
I replaced the 2 TLM103 with some old AKG C460, and they sounded okay, no overload.
Now my question is, if those TLM 103 is well suited for piano? They are close to the strings - close miking  - but maybe the small AKG is better?
Is it your experience that those large mics are more sensitive to high sound pressure like the spikes from a grand?
I have my eyes on a set of KM184, maybe they will be better suited for this?
Any help much appreciated!


----------



## wst3 (Apr 14, 2018)

The TLM-103 has probably about the hottest output of any microphone I've ever used. I drove myself NUTS the first time I used them. Chased every possible little demon until I discovered that I was in fact overloading the microphone and the first preamp stage. My memory is a little foggy, but I seem to remember that it does not have a built in pad, so distance will be your friend. And it absolutely loves the bottom octaves (benefit on transformerless design??) so if you are hammering away on the lower octaves you may get a nasty surprise. You will want to engage both the LPF and the pad in the Apollo as well. It is all about gain staging!!

Other problems I've seen with the TLM-103 include problems with phantom power (insufficient current), and trying to connect to a single-ended input (which is not a problem in your case.)

It's a neat microphone, never quite made it to my "must buy" list, but I've (almost) always enjoyed using them - except maybe that first time!


----------



## stigc56 (Apr 14, 2018)

wst3 said:


> The TLM-103 has probably about the hottest output of any microphone I've ever used. I drove myself NUTS the first time I used them. Chased every possible little demon until I discovered that I was in fact overloading the microphone and the first preamp stage. My memory is a little foggy, but I seem to remember that it does not have a built in pad, so distance will be your friend. And it absolutely loves the bottom octaves (benefit on transformerless design??) so if you are hammering away on the lower octaves you may get a nasty surprise. You will want to engage both the LPF and the pad in the Apollo as well. It is all about gain staging!!
> 
> Other problems I've seen with the TLM-103 include problems with phantom power (insufficient current), and trying to connect to a single-ended input (which is not a problem in your case.)
> 
> It's a neat microphone, never quite made it to my "must buy" list, but I've (almost) always enjoyed using them - except maybe that first time!



Thanks a lot for your answer. Let me ask you, if its over loading wouldn’t it drive the Apollo to clip, and be indicated on the mixer software?
I use Cubase and no where is there indication of clipping. In the editor the max value is -6db.


----------



## wst3 (Apr 14, 2018)

Yeah, in a perfect world it should be that easy, but alas there are always snags!

Have you checked the levels in the UAD console? Are you seeing any clipping there? It would be (way too) easy to attenuate the signal at that point and send an attenuated, but clipped signal on to Cubase.

Much as I love computer based music production there was something to the old way, where every meter agreed<G>!

I'd also double check the phantom power in the Apollo - do you have another mixer or phantom supply you can swap in?

These sorts of things will drive you nuts!


----------



## stigc56 (Apr 17, 2018)

Okay! I was about to buy two Neumann KM184! Now I got my TLM 103 to work, the pad did it. I don't understand that the Apollo didn't show any sign of being overloaded! 
So yesterday I recorded my grand for a cue, and to day the client returned and was very happy, only thing he didn't liked was, that I had used a "digital" piano!!!! My newly tuned Steinway A, TLM 103 and Apollo ;-(
Well today I ordered the two KM184! I now!! Thanks a lot for your help!!


----------



## wst3 (Apr 17, 2018)

I'd try to explain, but I'd probably end up confusing myself. I love my UAD Apollo, my UAD-2 card, and all the plugins I've purchased. But I do think there are a couple places where they could make the hardware a little more friendly. It is possible to clip the front end of the Apollo Twin and get no visible evidence on the hardware or the software console. In fairness, you could do the same thing on an analog console, but it was a little more difficult - and they tended to distort a little more gently.

In any case, you are back in business, and that's good.

The KM-184 is a nice microphone. It is not, sadly, a replacement for the KM-84. I know of a guy that modified the head basket on a KM-84 and made it sound a lot closer. I'm not that brave<G>!


----------

